# 64 impala off of cheech &chong up in smoke



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

did any one see the 64 impala off of "cheech and chong up in smoke"
was it a 4 speed car. what happened to that car, any one got pic of that car please.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 13 2007, 11:33 PM~8995869
> *did any one see the 64 impala off of "cheech and chong up in smoke"
> was it a 4 speed car. what happened to that car, any one got pic of that car please.
> *


it got sold to a lowrider who restored it to stock condition slapped some chinas and juice on it and goes around claiming the car was the one used in cheech and chong


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

was it a 4 speed. dose any one have pic of it


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 14 2007, 01:45 AM~8996130
> *was it a 4 speed. dose any one have pic of it
> *


i dont think so but then again why would it matter since it was a non SS


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 14 2007, 10:35 AM~8997266
> *i dont think so but then again why would it matter since it was a non SS
> *



that 64 was a true ss, here what it looked liked. anyone have more pics of that car?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb7ZFpr5n0o


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:37 AM~8997535
> *that  64 was a true ss, here what it looked liked. anyone have more pics of that car?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb7ZFpr5n0o
> *


dam been a few years but you can see him shifting


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 14 2007, 10:37 AM~8997535
> *that  64 was a true ss, here what it looked liked. anyone have more pics of that car?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb7ZFpr5n0o
> *


LOOKS LIKE HE WAS SHIFTING GEARS :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 14 2007, 01:37 PM~8997535
> *that  64 was a true ss, here what it looked liked. anyone have more pics of that car?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb7ZFpr5n0o
> *



I love that movie :biggrin:


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Oct 14 2007, 11:47 AM~8997569
> *LOOKS LIKE HE WAS SHIFTING GEARS  :dunno:
> *



so do u think it was an 4 speed ss car


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

It's probably long gone, back then they threw Impalas away like they do G-bodies now


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

it was a 2 speed power glide----fast and faster.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Oct 14 2007, 03:09 PM~8998490
> *it was a 2 speed power glide----fast and faster.
> *


WTF? LOL


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

It was an SS, and in the movie he looks like he's shifting gears. Probably a four speed. As for what happened to the car, who knows? :0


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 14 2007, 05:40 PM~8999340
> *It was an SS, and in the movie he looks like he's shifting gears.  Probably a four speed.  As for what happened to the car, who knows? :0
> *



i think your right becouse it might be an ss 4speed, it look like he was shifting gears.


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 14 2007, 11:52 AM~8997591
> *so do u think it was an 4 speed ss car
> *



i also liked that movie. cheech called that 64 "love machine"


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

i dont know where you guys think it was a four speed? nobodys ever driven an impala w/ a two speed power glide trans?


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Oct 15 2007, 07:27 PM~9009209
> *i dont know where you guys think it was a four speed? nobodys ever driven an impala w/ a two speed power glide trans?
> *



but i look like he shifted more than twice


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Why so intrested in if it was a 4spd or not? :dunno: 







The 1st time I watched that movie I was about 13yrs old and I laughed so hard I was in tears . Actually had to ask my buddy to stop the movie so I could catch my breath :biggrin: they don't make movies the way they used to


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Oct 16 2007, 06:28 PM~9017428
> *Why so intrested in if it was a 4spd or not? :dunno:
> The 1st time I watched that movie I was about 13yrs old and I laughed so hard I was in tears . Actually had to ask my buddy to stop the movie so I  could catch my breath :biggrin: they don't make movies the way they used to
> *



becouse i am going to buy a 4 speed ss.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 16 2007, 05:43 PM~9017495
> *becouse i am going to buy a 4 speed ss.
> *


4 speed cars are fun to drive and usually worth more than automatic cars :thumbsup:


----------



## chingon 65 (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Oct 16 2007, 06:47 PM~9017529
> *4 speed cars are fun to drive and usually worth more than automatic cars :thumbsup:
> *



what is the origninal 4 speed tranny for a 64 ss?. anyone have pic's or know what happened to that 64


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chingon 65_@Oct 16 2007, 06:43 PM~9017495
> *becouse i am going to buy a 4 speed ss.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## spider97 (Jan 18, 2007)

its a muncie four speed my homie in montana has one 64ss 4speed. they are pretty common cars you just dont see that many in the lowrider world cus its a bitch to shift gears and hit switches :dunno:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Oct 16 2007, 07:36 PM~9018036
> *its a muncie four speed my homie in montana has one 64ss 4speed. they are pretty common cars you just dont see that many in the lowrider world cus its a bitch to shift gears and hit switches  :dunno:
> *


put the switches on the steering wheel problem solved


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yeah I wouldn't want a juiced car and stick shift too :no:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Dat Dirty Rat (Nov 30, 2003)

The car was crushed in favor of a G-Body cause those make real 'Lowriders'..

The car is an automatic...Just listen to how he 'revs' it out....You guys with autos/glide trannys could easily do what he did..With a 4spd car he would have to 'clutch' it and even if he 'power-shifted' it would be a big difference...It would sound better!!!..


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Oct 14 2007, 04:09 PM~8998490
> *it was a 2 speed power glide----fast and faster.
> *


Dont you mean a 2 speed slip and slide powerglide. Those trannys have 2 speeds,slow and stop. :biggrin: 
I know alot of people use them in drag cars. :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dat Dirty Rat_@Oct 19 2007, 03:11 AM~9036728
> *The car was crushed in favor of a G-Body cause those make real 'Lowriders'..
> 
> The car is an automatic...Just listen to how he 'revs' it out....You guys with autos/glide trannys could easily do what he did..With a 4spd car he would have to 'clutch' it and even if he 'power-shifted' it would be a big difference...It would sound better!!!..
> *


 :0


----------

